# Shell Tankers



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

Left Auckland Feb.1950 along with two other Kiwi Junior engineers 0n the Anglo Dutch shell Tanker Nacella,later transferred to the Narica at Singapore . They were built at Harland & Wolf during the war I think,both fitted with B&W 6 cylinder 4 stroke diesels . Possible there might be a photo somewhere. Any help appreciated.

Peter Kiddell.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Peter, Pictures of both - Nacella at http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/nacella.html
For Narica, same address but substitute narica for nacella.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter
Photo of Narica on www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*shell tankers*



PKiddell said:


> Left Auckland Feb.1950 along with two other Kiwi Junior engineers 0n the Anglo Dutch shell Tanker Nacella,later transferred to the Narica at Singapore . They were built at Harland & Wolf during the war I think,both fitted with B&W 6 cylinder 4 stroke diesels . Possible there might be a photo somewhere. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Peter Kiddell.


Hi Peter, 
have a look on http://www.helderline.nl a veritable goldmine on things "shell". Was a shell man myself from 1950 to 1957


----------



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

*Shell Tankers.*

Thanks to all for the info on photos We were the lucky ones as we managed to get off in the UK after 3 months,the other poor buggers had been out east for 16 months . Plenty of wevils in the rice but with a good supply of Gordons and ciggies every one seemed to cope !!

eter Kiddell


----------



## bern66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Made my 1st trip to sea on the "HADRA" 1956=57. !3 month trip during Suez blockage, so long trips via Cape to Europe & South America.


----------



## bern66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Stil trying to trace anyone from that trip.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Any of you Shell men come across a Bernard Smart 2nd mate while sailing on the shelll tankers. Bernard was from Goole but retired in Auckland after working in the Gulf for many years.

John.


----------



## arnoldsinoz (Jun 25, 2015)

bern66 said:


> Made my 1st trip to sea on the "HADRA" 1956=57. !3 month trip during Suez blockage, so long trips via Cape to Europe & South America.


My friends father was on the STS Hadra from Mar 56 to Jun 56.

I'm trying to find out where it went on it's voyage


----------



## balmoral queen (May 31, 2012)

Deck app. on Tomocyclus, Newcombia and Velutina early 50's. Co's nickname Anglo-Geordie Paraffin Oil Co. Worked some crazy hours tank cleaning. Wouldn't go back with them after time was up, so they wouldn't pay my month's wages at AB's rate. Capt. Nimmo was I/c apps. Never regretted leaving them.
H. Edmunds.


----------

